# Taping



## Shane (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone own a tapepro mudbox banjo?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Shane said:


> Anyone own a tapepro mudbox banjo?


Banjo here..


----------



## Shane (Mar 20, 2014)

I bought a tapepro mud box and it was a joke......... but I rebuilt it and it works amazing now! I was just wondering if anyone had similar experiences with one or if I just wasn't running it right?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Cazna had a demo one for a while.


----------



## Shane (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey thanks gazman! Just watching that video made me think of another thing I could do to make it work even better:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Think I'll keep my auto taper


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Get a bazooka. Hearing your bazooka sing is the sound of $$$.


----------



## Shane (Mar 20, 2014)

Actually we own a drywall masters zooka ,but I guess we just to lazy to clean the thing when there is only a bathroom and bedroom job. So we thought maybe an alternative...............hence the mudbox


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Shane said:


> I bought a tapepro mud box and it was a joke......... but I rebuilt it and it works amazing now!


Got a pic of your rebuild you could post?


----------



## Shane (Mar 20, 2014)

*Tapepro mudbox*

Actually I'm probably going to post a video once I get a hold of the tapepro company and discuss some issues with them


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Shane said:


> Actually I'm probably going to post a video once I get a hold of the tapepro company and discuss some issues with them


You could discuss them here, or contact them here. Tom, a designer with Tapepro, posts here.


----------



## Shane (Mar 20, 2014)

I hear ya


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Shane said:


> Actually we own a drywall masters zooka ,but I guess we just to lazy to clean the thing when there is only a bathroom and bedroom job. So we thought maybe an alternative...............hence the mudbox


Alternative = mesh tape


----------

